# HS1332TAS New to me...some questions



## RonBou (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi folks. I just used my new Honda for the first time. I don't want to start off by whining but I guess I am.

I have arthritic shoulders and am not a young buck any longer. I find that the machine is a bear for me to manuever in tight spots. My old Craftsman track machine had 'triggers' that would lock up one track or the other to make turning (especially u turns) easy. Is there a secret to manuvering this monster or do I have to start lifting weights.

I also want to whine about not getting a cord from Honda for the electric start. For the price of this unit a $12 cord from the manufacturer would have been nice.

The chute mechanism is heavy duty and impressive but it binds like heck when used. I am hoping this is because it is brand new. I can't find anyplace to lube it. Will this get better with use?

My last complaint is that the start button is in a inconvenient spot... but that's just me.

With all that being said I think the machine is bult well, quieter than my last blower and very powerful.

Thanks for reading....

Ron


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

RonBou said:


> Is there a secret to manuvering this monster or do I have to start lifting weights.
> 
> I also want to whine about not getting a cord from Honda for the electric start. For the price of this unit a $12 cord from the manufacturer would have been nice.
> 
> ...


Honda track-drive models have a reputation for being difficult to move, especially with the engine off. It just takes a little practice, and use that engine power whenever possible. You will break your back trying to force it, just have to plan the turns a bit more in advance. 

You may find it's actually easier just to pull-start the engine, vs. dragging out an extension cord. Most of these GX-engine Honda's really do start up with just 1-2 pulls. Honda does not include an extension cord, because (1) it would be very expensive to source one from Japan, where the rest of the model is built (2) No way to know for sure how long of one would be acceptable to customers...15 feet? 50 feet? In the long run (pardon then pun) better for the dealer to sell you one that fits your needs. Much cheaper!

The spiral gear and gears on the chute should be lightly lubricated. Check to make sure the chute spins easily; the hardware might be too tight? I think the chute is loose in the box new, and the dealer must install, so there's a chance it's a bit out of line or not fastened correctly.


----------



## RonBou (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Robert. I will check the chute hardware and lube with WD40. As far as easy pulling. Most times that's O.K. but there are days, especially wet days, when it hurts less to push a button than pull a cord.

and... I guess my old machine spoiled me with the way it turned so easily. I think Honda under engineered this product...especially considering the price.


----------



## snow80 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a tracked HS80 with electric start. I suppose my experience is like many others have reported. I've never used the electric start as it reliably starts on a single pull - even when I pull rather slowly. 

Turning the tracked machine is easier if I plan a bit ahead - I just slow it down and let it do the work. It's so powerful I can throw snow at full speed during a straight run down the driveway, but if I try to turn it at that speed, it does a sort of "snap the whip" on me or else it makes a giant circle and I end up in the neighbors yard.


----------



## RonBou (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks Snow80. The last snow fall I did slow it down on turns and that did help but the u turns are still tough for an old guy with half the strength that he used to have.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ron....I've had an Honda 1132 for around 8 years now - I guess I have just got used to her... on asphalt I just kinda give her a push and let her weight turn her.... on cement she is a little harder to turn. Also ...make sure the skid shoes and scraper are adjusted properly (per manual) and use the middle position of the pedal which will keep her from biting too hard into the snow (all these will make turning easier). 

Never had issues with the chute so if lubricating does not help have service take a look. Ditto on electric start - have one but never used it .... starts on 2nd pull every time (sometimes first) - you just can't beat a Honda engine. I give everything a good spray of lubricating oil each year, have kept up the oil changes etc. and can report that she still starts/runs perfectly - .


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Ariens hydro pro auto turn is an amazing advancement..... well worth a look.


----------

